# 3-D  Benifet Shoot for John Allen July 17 Gainesvlle Archery Club



## Adams Family (Jul 6, 2016)

We are having a benefit shoot for a fellow archer John Allen . July 17 at Gainesville Archery Club location (2125 Calvary Church Rd. Gainesville Ga. ) . John has had some hard times recently and has not asked for help .We have taken it upon ourselves to see if we can help . It seems that when anyone involved in archery family needs help we always step up to the calling . It's nice to know that we have a second family like this . The shoot will be great practice for the upcoming ASA and a great opportunity to get the family out to shoot for a good cause . Price is donation only . The 3-D will consist of 20 targets along with some kind of novelty shoot as well. Start time will be 7:30 to cut off time 4:00 . Hope to see everyone there . We will also be selling tickets for a Yeti 45 cooler .We will be giving  away Big Game Platium climbing sticks , yellow jacket bag , and blob target as well .If you are wanting to donate and unable to attend the shoot feel free to pm me or Donations can be sent here. And those of you that chose to donate on gofuneme your names will be put in the drawing for the cooler as well .http://gofundme.com/2dr3vhfr


----------



## Drill146 (Jul 6, 2016)

Count me in Jon is a really great guy.


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 6, 2016)

Bring the whole crowd


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 7, 2016)

Just wanted to say we're sorry if we are intruding on some other scheduled shoots in the area . This was not a scheduled shoot because Hardships are not scheduled . If someone needs help they need help now . Not a couple of months down the road . Also This is not a Gainesville Archery Club shoot . The have offered there land and targets to help out and we are greatful for this . Please come out and support a good cause . It will pay you back ten times it always does .


----------



## Tadder (Jul 7, 2016)

Praying for a Great turnout.


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 7, 2016)

Shoot has been charge to a early date July 17  . Same time and location . Hope to see everyone there .


----------



## Drill146 (Jul 7, 2016)

I can't make the 17th due to army reserve training. Please let me know where to send donation please. 7065105244


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 10, 2016)

Ttp


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 11, 2016)

Donations can be sent here.  http://gofundme.com/2dr3vhfr


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 13, 2016)

Hope to see everyone Sunday


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 14, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 15, 2016)

Updated


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 15, 2016)

The gofundme account has started to pick . Thank you . A left hand #60 left hand Mathews conquest has been donated for auction as well.


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 16, 2016)

*Other prizes*

Other prizes/auction Items
Yeti 45 cooler
Climbing sticks
Yellow Jacket Target


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 16, 2016)

Range is set looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 18, 2016)

Great turn out


----------

